# Different forms of Utilitarianism



## T.A.G. (Dec 26, 2009)

I was basically giving the argument against Utilitarianism that Frame gives. It is a wicked idea for a racist country ala Nazi Germany or multiple African countries etc.

then my professor brought up "touch rule Utilitarianism" and multiple statagies Utilitarianism"

Anyone know what he is talking about it and how is the critique different?


----------

